# Deep Purple - Rama



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Deep Purple
Casino Rama 
Orillia, ON 
Fri, Jun 3, 2011 09:00 PM


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

Yup. Great venue size and sound wise. Been to over 100 shows at least there. Going to Jeff Beck in April. Great place to see some choice acts you wouldn't see anywhere else. Seeing Richie play in a relatively intimate venue like that should be awesome.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

teleboli said:


> Yup. Great venue size and sound wise. Been to over 100 shows at least there. Going to Jeff Beck in April. Great place to see some choice acts you wouldn't see anywhere else. Seeing Richie play in a relatively intimate venue like that should be awesome.


Now I could be quite wrong but I do not think Mr. Blackmore will be there. If he was I think I would make the trip.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Who is in the band now? I know that Steve Morse has been doing guitar duties ( and yes, I do him better than Blackmore ). What originally drew me to the band was Jon Lord's B3 playing, and I know he retired from the band a few years ago.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Deep Purple | Deep Purple -

Steve Morse
Don Airey
Ian Gillan
Roger Glover
Ian Paice


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I saw a concert DVD. I think it was from Montreaux.

I loved Blackmore. Morse will do nicely, thank you very much. 

Also, I was a huge Jon Lord fan, but Don Airey is bloody amazing and fills Lord's shoes quite well.

Also with the exception of Ian Paice (who still plays like a monster by the way), the band is lean and mean. Gillan and Morse are looking fit and ripped.

If I'm not gigging I may very well attend this one.


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes you're right, No Richie.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Fri 06/03/11 Rama, ON Casino Rama Entertainment Centre 
Sat 06/04/11 Quebec City, QC L'Agora Du Vieux Port 
Mon 06/06/11 Montreal, QC Place des Arts


----------

